
Strava users remain frustrated by switch from Google Maps to OpenStreetMap - chippy
http://cyclingtips.com.au/2015/09/strava-users-remain-frustrated-by-switch-from-google-maps-to-openstreetmap/
======
technicalfault
I, for one, welcome this change. OSM brings many benefits including the
ability to improve the map layer.

That said, route planning in Ride With GPS is better because you can switch
between different maps -- and even use Streetview whilst exploring Open Street
Map!

Ultimately, Strava is a great tool for segment & performance comparison but
routing is streets ahead in Ride With GPS.

------
stereo
The great thing about OpenStreetMap is that you can improve the map. We
mappers have mapped and tagged the vast majority of tracks in my area for
cycling, and it makes Strava a lot better.

Checking the smoothness on street view? That’s a waste of time if that
information is on the map already.

